# Can I use these lights?



## bender3000 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just bot 2 150w hps that advertised can be used vert or horiz and have medium bases. Can i use these in a reg 150w socket. It fits.


----------



## tellno1 (Dec 10, 2011)

not without a ballast


----------



## Chiggachamp (Dec 11, 2011)

Speaking on ballast mine went out last night.


----------



## ddimebag (Dec 11, 2011)

with an hps lamp, you always need a ballast...if you don't want the hassle of using a ballast and dealing with heat, try an induction lamp...50 watt induction lamps are rated to be the equivalent of 150 watt hps. they run cooler and 90% of the light is in the PAR range, as opposed to about 10% with HIDs.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 11, 2011)

ddimebag said:


> with an hps lamp, you always need a ballast...if you don't want the hassle of using a ballast and dealing with heat, try an induction lamp...50 watt induction lamps are rated to be the equivalent of 150 watt hps. they run cooler and 90% of the light is in the PAR range, as opposed to about 10% with HIDs.


I never even knew these lights existed, these are some serious money savers on the electric bill as well:
http://www.everlastlight.com/compare_hid_lighting.html


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 11, 2011)

bender3000 said:


> I just bot 2 150w hps that advertised can be used vert or horiz and have medium bases. Can i use these in a reg 150w socket. It fits.


That's why Home Depot always has opened/returned medium base HPS lights on the shelves, lots of returns.


----------

